# Pump flange size -areola pulled in



## engineer_mom (Dec 22, 2006)

Is part of the areola supposed to be pulled in to the flange?
The actual nipple part doesn't rub but I have like 2 inches of aerola pulled into the flange by the end of a pumping session. I don't have any pain or anything.

But I only get 3 oz total every 2/3 hours when at work. With my other kids this was the case also and I eventaully needed to supplement with formula.

I ended up using the original Super Shields by pumpin' pals (there was only one size) with my other two but never saw a difference with output.

I was thinking I might need to go to a larger flange, but will that just make the amount of areola in contact with the flange greater?


----------



## mambera (Sep 29, 2009)

My whole areola (it's about the size of a silver dollar) gets pulled into the flange when I pump. By the end when I take the shields off it looks like I just have huge nipples with no areola. Kind of freaky.

I don't think it means you need bigger shields. If your nipple has space all around it in the tube you should be good.

Your output sounds OK to me. 3 oz per 2-3 h is 24-36 oz in 24 h, which is pretty compatible with what a baby should need. I think they do tend to drink more from the bottles though than they would from the breast. I made about an oz/h and had to supplement as well, it does kinda stink but I don't think it means something's 'wrong' for you.


----------



## Caneel (Jun 13, 2007)

I did get bigger shields (against the advice of my LC) and I did notice an increase in output.

Somewhere on the internet I saw a video of how much of the breast tissue should be drawn in. Maybe I found the link through Kellymom site. Anyway, I watched the video and compared it to what was happening to me, which is how I ended up deciding to try the bigger size.


----------



## Knitting Mama (Jan 24, 2010)

According to Medela's website, only the nipple and none of the areola should be drawn into the "tunnel" part of the flange.

http://www.medelasuction.com/ISBD/br...eldfitting.php


----------



## mambera (Sep 29, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cecilia's Mama* 
According to Medela's website, only the nipple and none of the areola should be drawn into the "tunnel" part of the flange.

http://www.medelasuction.com/ISBD/br...eldfitting.php

That's interesting, they're saying if the areola gets pulled in you need a *smaller* breastshield.

I never heard anyone giving advice to get a smaller one (everyone always suggests the bigger ones) and actually I didn't even know they made them (I thought the options were standard or large).


----------



## Knitting Mama (Jan 24, 2010)

I know, it's really kinda interesting. If I pumped more often I would try out the smaller kind and see if it really does work. As is I don't have a need to pump, and have a low supply anyway so pumping never yielded much.


----------

